# Using left overs to build towers??



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

I have some left overs from the car that was recently murdered by the wife and I'm thinking about building some HT towers. I have a pair of SEAS CA18's for the drivers, and a pair of LPG 25NFA's for the tweets. Is that a good base for some HT towers and where can I get a x-over for the set? 

I really don't have a HT set up per say, but I am thinking about beginning a set up. I do have an Onkyo receiver (TX-SR575) and an old ass set of Onkyo pos speakers I have been using for at least 10 years. 

Any suggestions???


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i plan to do the same one day, and i hope there is a cheaper option, but here are some 2 and 3 way crossovers.

2-WAY CROSSOVERS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.
3-WAY CROSSOVERS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

parts express has pre-made x-overs that will "work" but to get a x-over that will get the most out of your speakers you will need to design and build one yourself

there are a number of sites that can guide you in your x-over endeavor or you could contact someone from a site like DIY home theater Design, Parts Express forum or your best bet, DIYaudio and video, provide them with the parameters of each speaker, what you plan to use them for; music, movies, room volume, 2.1 stereo, 5.1,6.1 or 7.1 surround sound, how much power your going to be giving them and what frequency you want to tune the box to

there are a few different sites with members who can design you a x-over that will work a lot better than any off the shelf/pre-made x-over


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

good info, i deff have lots of research to do before i start on my HT


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

BTW, if you have little experience with home audio speaker building I would suggest that you look over and build at least 2 or 3 of the parts express projects page, that way you will get your "feet" wet in x-overs, port size and length and volume size

if your speakers have similar stats as those used in a parts express project you might not have to make any changes to that projects x-over or you may only have to make miner changes to fit your speakers


----------



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

